# Two Plants of Mystic Isle in Bud



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2017)

It must be the brachy season in my apartment!

The one in the picture is the same one that flowered earlier this year.
It is pushing two buds now. 

The second plant, it will be the second blooming for me, also with two spikes each with two buds it seems.

This plant last flowered about two years ago.

My other Mystic Isle ( I bought a few and kept one more) is also in low spike.

These seem to have the same cycle. They take two years to bloom for the second time for me. Hopefully it will take less from now on like the first plant did. It took two years to bloom for the second time for me, but then only one year to bloom again, and then two months to bloom for the third time! 

A bit on the culture.
They are in 3.75 plastic pot with power grade orchiata with clay balls and perlite, topdressed with moss. 
I had them by the windowsill in the past, but these all have been growing under T8 since last spring. One of the few paphs whose leaves didn't bleach out. lol
I water these about every 4-5 days, sometimes 3, and occasionally a bit longer interval when I get lazy, but try to aim for 4 days.
My apartment is dry, especially this time of the year, and 5 days is about how long it takes for the pot to go nearly bone dry. I soak them in water or fertilizer solution about once or twice a month.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2017)

Cool, keep us posted. Going to SEPOS?


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2017)

What is this cross?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2017)

can you show the roots, please (? clear pot)?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Cool, keep us posted. Going to SEPOS?



Not sure, but most likely not. 
Maybe next year.
I still haven't been to SEPOS yet.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2017)

troy said:


> What is this cross?



Greyi x niveum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> can you show the roots, please (? clear pot)?



It is hard to see with algae boom and all, but these slow growers seem to grow better roots than top growths. lol

You can see a few active white tips in the first pic.

The second pic is from another side of the pot, but it's all blurry. Sorry.


----------

